# Cow brains recipes??



## mrs.mckenzie (Apr 16, 2008)

My boyfriend wants to try cow brains, he heard they eat this in Mexico. I told him I would make it for him, any ideas how to prepare this dish?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

This doesn't sound like it, but these are actually fairly typical Latin-American recipe for brains (_sesos_). But before I get to them, let me suggest that cow brains are not healthy for your boyfriend. Given what's happening with "mad cow disease," I'd choose lamb brains over veal. Brains is brains.

Typically brains are soaked and poached before simmering.

Ingredients:

2 lamb brains
Juice of 1 lemon
1 bay leaf

Technique:

Remove any membrane from the brains, place in a pot large enough to hold them comfortably. Add enough water to cover, the juice of a lemon, a bay leaf and a little salt. Soak in the refrigerator for about half an hour. Put the pot on a medium high flame, bring to a simmer, reduce the heat and allow the brains to simmer for 10 minutes. Remove from the heat, allow to cool for a few minutes. Drain the brains and dry them well. Chill for at least an hour. Remove any membrane or sloppy pieces and discard. Slice the brains into one or two bite service pieces.

At this point you can dust the brains in flour, then saute them in butter, to which you add lemon, capers and parsley after the brains and butter begin to show a little color (about five minutes). Most of the flour will come off the brains, and set up the sauce. .

Or, cut them in cubes, saute them in butter until the brains and butter begin to brown. Then add a few beaten eggs with a little cream in them. Cook until the scrambled eggs are just set. Serve with _refritos, _rice, fresh tortillas and _pico de gallo_.

Or, salt and pepper the brains lightly, and cook them in a little grease on a griddle until they just start to crisp. Use them for tacos with a ranchera salsa or tomatillo or salsa fresca, onions, and cilantro -- In other words, in the usual taco way.

Or, dip them in egg then roll them in bread or cracker crumbs with parsley. Saute in butter until golden brown. Salt and pepper. Serve with lemon.

Buena suerte,
BDL


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Due to the BSE/CJDv2 issues, I'm not even sure you can buy cow brains in this country anymore.


----------



## miles (Apr 11, 2008)

BDL is absolutely correct. Even if I personally knew the cow and know it had never been fed anything which might even remotely contain animal byproducts, I wouldn't use the brains. Lamb or goat would be a better choice, although again, if it's not from an organic animal, I'd be somewhat leery, as the feeding practices used in industrial livestock production are IMHO, are highly suspect.


----------



## michibunny (Jun 15, 2010)

you can buy cow brains still. I saw some down at G&G yesterday.


----------

